# Audioqualität verbessern



## Tawarien (14. November 2011)

Hallo.

Es geht zwar in erster Linie um Videos, aber Probleme hab ich da mit der Audospur.
Und zwar hab ich mit meinem Desire Z auf nem Konzert ein paar Aufnahmen gemacht.
Jetzt ist HTC leider nicht für seine Audio/Videoqualität bekannt.
Das das Bild nicht sonderlich gut ist, das ist nicht schlimm, dem kann ich etwas entgegenwirken,
nur die Akustik ist stellenweise etwas übersteuert und kratzig, vor allem bei lauteren Parts.

Ich wollte fragen, obs ein paar Möglichkeiten gibt, diese zu verbessern?


----------

